# Car & Driver reviews every XM Channel!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check this out, a very well done site which reviews every XM channel. Very Cool!

http://www.caranddriver.com/xp/Caranddriver/features/2002/may/200205_feature_satellite_reviews.xml


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Very nice, but they got two channel numbers wrong (the Loft and the Music Lab).


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

>"XM122 Fox News
News
This is an audio feed from Fox's cable television news channel, so the news coverage tends to delve an inch deep and an inch wide into topics. The broadcast comes complete with the technical glitches and backslapping joking about same between hosts. There's also the understandable patter describing or encouraging viewers to "look at that," or "as you see here," which leaves the XM audience feeling as if it's missed something. Bottom line, this would be the first station we'd broom."<

Score one for Car and Driver.


----------

